# Taipei International Machine Tool Show - Taiwan (TIMTOS)



## christiaan (Nov 1, 2020)

If you've ever wanted a list of all the major Asian machinery vendors, a good place to look is trade shows.  The last one I found was in 2019, the 27th Taipei International  Machine Tool Show (TIMTOS).  The exhibitor list gives you the name and website for every company setting up a booth in the show.  This lets you very easily compile a list of vendors of say, Taiwanese machinery.  This potentially allows you to go direct to the source for machines, parts, tooling, accessories, etc.  For example, starting on page 28 of the following event document, vendors are listed:









						TIMTOS 2019 Show Preview
					

Read TIMTOS 2019 Show Preview by Gin-Huey  Yang on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




					issuu.com
				




I've attached screen shots so we can preserve them indefinitely in this forum.  NOTE: I spent a few moments trying to save this as a PDF, but couldn't get there.


----------



## aliva (Nov 3, 2020)

Too far to drive.


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 3, 2020)

TIMTOS - a.k.a. Heaven or alternatively Hell if you have limited funds and a small shed.


----------

